# dressing change



## sstone (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi......I have a provider who did a I&D for a lesion in the office a few days ago. The wick was left in for drainage.  The patient is coming in today for a dressing change.  Is there a code to bill for the dressing change done in the office w/local anesthesia. I know there's a code out there for a dressing change under anesthesia (15852) or is this not a billable procedure?   The patient has United Healthcare.  I appreciate any help.

thanks,
Sharon


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 27, 2008)

I know the I&D codes have a 10 day global. If this dressing change was done within that global period, then it would not be billable. If it was not done during a global period, then I would use an E&M code.


----------



## KRekow (Apr 3, 2008)

*Non I&D dressing changes*

I have a situation where our patients come in for wound care, dressing changes on any and all types of wounds.  I have been told that I cannot use 97602 for these types of encounters because these codes are only for services provided by Physical/Occupational Therapists.  I have been told that these should be coded with an E/M code; but only wound assesment and dressing changes are happening.

Is this accurate information I am receiving?


----------



## becca12 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a smillar situation the patient comes in every other day for repacking and sometimes I and Ds.  I am not sure what to code and if repacking goes in the global period.

Rebecca


----------

